# Which intake manifold?



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm wondering which intake manifold would be best for my goat. I have an 04 M6 with a K&N intake and Magnaflow catback. I'd be getting it at the same time as long tubes (most likely Kooks) w/ high flow cats and a dyno tune soon after. That would probably be the extent of my mods for the foreseeable future. I think the general consensus is that the Fast 102mm is the best/nets the most gain, but I'd really like to keep it to around $500, and the Fast units are about twice that much. Right now I'm thinking of going with the BBK SSI piece. Does anyone here have any experience with it? 

Also, does a new intake manifold essentially require a throttle body upgrade to see major increases or could I leave that alone? Thanks for your help.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Save your money. The stock intake mani flows really well on the LS1 GTOs. Until you do a decent cam you probally will not see any gains other then it being more responsive.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What he said. The '04 GTO has the LS6 manifold and it's a very nice piece and much better than the larger LS2 one. In tests I've seen it outflows the FAST down low and doesn't fall that far behind up top either. Port your TB amd call it a day until maybe you do heads and cam. I'm well over 400 RWHP with a BBK 80mm TB and the LS6 mani


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok I think I can handle that. Thanks for the tips


----------

